# So annoyed with this dog!



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Help. We brought Soleil to California with us for Xmas and in two days she has pooped twice on my mom's white carpet, peed on it three times and today, after going with us on an hour long hike through the forest, jumped on our bed and peed gallons. WTF???

We're taking her out about hourly but lots of times she won't pee or poop. Sometimes she does both. But it's like she waits until we get back to potty inside. I don't have a kennel to keep her, we haven't used one since the summer. 

If she was only doing it when I wasn't home I'd think separation anxiety but she peed on the bed right in front of me. And I don't think it's an infection since at least half the time she's not peeing outside.

Thoughts? Our vacation is going to end very rudely if this continues.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh ohh I am sorry this is happening. I am not sure what the best advice should be but I would go to the nearest Toys R Us or Petsmart and buy an expen as soon as possible. It is the only way to have her confined if she doesn't pee or poo outside so you can limit the accidents in the house. Maybe she is confused and anxious about a new environment and the new house. Good luck !!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

How about a pair of bitches britches so you don't stress over your mother's things. I know how upsetting that can be. She might be confused, or frightened about the new environment.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. How old is Soleil? My guess would be she is nervous/confused as Geri and Tere said. I agree with Tere and would get an expen and confine her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Either a gated off area or keep a leash very close to you. I imagine she is anxious about the environment. Does another dog live in the house? Or has? I would go with the panties too!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think she's confused about the environmental change. When I go to dog shows, I always put panties (with a thick liner inserted) for the girls and belly bands for the boys. I never have had to do this with the Shelties, but Havanese aren't Shelties and might go in the room, especially if another dog did prior. I do (so not to confuse anyone ) take them out to potty regularly, it's just a precaution. My little Oliver is a regular Peebody in motels and great at home.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Does your mom have another animal? Cat?

Sometimes they will mark where others have been. Try to confine him and 
remember it's not the end of the world - next year you might be laughing about all of this....hopefully!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Been there, done that.

It is so frustrating. Jack had been so reliable. We walk into the motel and he piddled. sigh. We go to my m-i-l's and he piddles. Jack didn't nail my mom's rug because NESSIE beat him to it!!! @[email protected] First mess she ever made in any house and it had to be at my mom's!

We are bringing the door jingle doorbells with us next time. Maybe Jack and Nessie just don't know where the door is?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Our oldest dog, Fipsy, is almost 4 years old - she would die before she would ever have an accident in the house, and has never had an accident since about 2 weeks after we got her(she was 7 months when we got her) but when we went to look at our second Havanese puppy, what does she do but pee on the rug at the breeders.

Couldn't believe it. The breeder said she was marking.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

I never trusted Roshi. So for our first trip to my mom's, I made sure I got an expen for her house, tons of diapers (yes, human baby diapers. they can just be wrapped around his belly and saves tons of moola), and a good leash. When I'm out, he's in the pen. When I'm around in the same room, he will have the freedom of the room, but wrapped in a diaper. When I'm walking about, he's leashed to my belt. 

He only had a few accidents: mostly because I didn't open the door on time or he lost control during his RLH moments. 

I think you should leash her onto you. It's probably a new environment thing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has had a couple of accidents at my brother's house, even though he is totally reliable at home. Fortunately, he is very used to his crate, so now when we visit other people (at the moment we're staying with DH's parents while our floors are being refinished) he is either in our sight or in his crate. I do the same thing in hotel rooms when we're at shows. Fortunately, in hotels, ther's only one room, so it's pretty easy to keep my eye on him.

I agree with the others who say go out and send the $40 or $50 on an crate or ex-pen. It will save your sanity through your visit! If she isn't trained to feel comfortable in an ex-pen or crate, you may have to resort to the diaper idea others have mentioned. I've never done that with Kodi, but I've also never had a problem as long as he was closely supervised in strange surroundings.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Not politically correct but pee pads have saved all visits. Hotels and family.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Sounds like she is trying to make the place her own!Putting her mark on it.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

No matter how reliable they are at home you just never know about a new place. My daughter is having a new house built and will be moving in shortly. I have been planning on getting belly bands for the first visit. Casie, how big is Roshi and what size diaper did you get? Did he try to rip if off?


----------



## Divaskychick (May 18, 2011)

Thanks everyone. For the record, I had pee pads outs for her. 

I think we might be okay now. Confusion/stress is the only thing I can think of to explain it. I'm watching her like a hawk now and since I did catch her in the act that last time, I think she understands now.

On the fun side, we're in Mill Valley, CA which is Hav heaven! Just met a little girl who could be Soleil's twin, their coloring was so similar. Instant best friends!

Thanks again, it's so nice to have a "family" to gripe too, who understands and has experience with the same issues.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

Im guessing what the others have suggested, she is confused and scared about her new environment. She is in a very unfamiliar area and that is very scary to a young pup.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

These little Havs are the best,but I wouldn't trust our Nellie on the peeing front in some one else's home, she is a nightmare with her widdles!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Yea! Now you an relax and enjoy your visit. I love Mill Valley my two best buds live close by. Many years ago I drove pregnant over Mt Tam to Stenson beach I got so car sick. My Bud lived at the beach and went to nursing school in Mill Valley. She also grew up their. Her age group if 54 maybe you guys know her Cindi M......( the beach house was a summer home)


----------

